# Some edited photos of my cats!!



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Some edited photos of my cats!!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Very pretty - what exactly did you edit in the photos?


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks...I didn't edit them that much I just made the colors brighter and stuff. I guess the 'edited' part wasn't necessary.. oh well.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

You do great photos!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful kitties! That last picture is amazing, edited or not...the kitty's eyes are so blue! :love2


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're all lovely. Remind me of their names. I especially love the third picture of your grey cat, whom I assume is Smokey!


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you! 
As you may have guessed, the first three are Smokey, the fourth is 'The Mamma Kitten' (whom I regret not spaying), and the fifth is 'Ninja Kitty', and the sixth is Jeremy. Jeremy is really pretty. He's got two different color furs. Orange on one side and gray on the other. Then he has a blue eye on the orange side and a gray on one the gray side!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought Jeremy had different color fur and eyes on either side, but I wasn't sure if that was the case, or if it just appeared that way because of the lighting. He's adorable!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Heh, I too thought it was lighting! Wow those eyes are stunning. Jeremy is beautiful! :love2


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! I love the third one of Smokey.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

thankyou!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the last photo! =D


----------



## MissMiss&Baby (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the last photo


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. They are lovely cats.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks! 
Here's two more...One of Smokey and one of Ninja Kitty


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful cats. Smokey is truly a stunning boy (those eyes!!).


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures...I think I'm going to come and steal Smokey!


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you again!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow!!! Your Smokey looks like a long furred version of my sweet, departed Smokey. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah he does!! I'm looking at your signature...
Smokey is a popular name for gray cats. I know another kitty with the same name also.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's some more of Smokey:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you forgot to include the pictures...or there's something amiss with my computer!


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know exactly.... Yesterday I could view them and now i can't. maybe this will work:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Now I can see them. Gorgeous pictures of a beautiful boy! I especially love the second picture...he looks positively regal in that shot.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you! He looks like a little lion in the second picture. )))))


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, he does...the Lion King! It reminds me a bit of a picture of Muffs, which I call her Lion Queen photo...except Muffs is inside in her picture, whereas Smokey is outside, which arguably is the more natural habitat for a lion!


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha yeah. She looks so...so royal.


----------



## Jazi&Levi (Mar 31, 2011)

Jeremey has such unique coloring with his eyes and all  definitely a looker! Great photos!


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks! Here's three more.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

- and here is a couple more.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful kitties....thanks for sharing


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

